# Books about budgies ?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello
What books about budgies do you recommend ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't use books on budgies.
I recommend that you read all of the budgie articles and each and every sticky at the top of all the sections of this forum. 
You will learn most everything you need to know by doing so.
If, after reading through everything suggested, you have specific questions, you can post them on the forum and other members will be glad to help.

Best wishes!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also recommend reading our Stickies and Articles. We have compiled a vast amount of the most current information out there, just for this reason ! We have healthcare advice recommended by top avian vets, and tips and info on everything from diet, housing, behavior, and all aspects of keeping happy healthy budgies. 

If after you read through the material, you still have questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't recommend books because we are always doing more research and learning things about animal care, books can very quickly become outdated. I suggest reading all the stickies as suggested above and also consult with an avian vet in regards to diet for your birds.


----------

